# First 2009 Michigan/Ohio morels found!



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I read a couple of early finds on another site
and one with a photo.
Not sure if I believe, but it's possible I imagine.

http://www.morels.com/ohio/guestbook.html
http://www.morels.com/southernmichigan/


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Many things possible. Morels in frozen ground - I'll pass


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Happy Jack said:


> Many things possible. Morels in frozen ground - I'll pass


Hi Jack
Im just south of you a bit and the grounds not been froze in awhile here.
Almost 4 inches of rain this month and was picking crawlers off the lawn 
a week ago.

I'm just hoping we get this much rain in April when it counts,
because the last couple years here, April's been mighty dry.
It would be nice to find a few early ones, but in a way I'd rather not,
since the nighttime temps would probably kill em before they were of
any size. 

Mattt


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I can believe the OH post. It shows a morel on a copy of the paper from Chillicothe which is kind of in the middle of OH. The old rule is morels "travel" 100 miles per week. I would expect in the next 7-10 days someone may find the first in MI, Are a few here? Maybe. I doubt anyone found any in Allegan though. We rain and a week of warm temps to get the started. I doubt I will even bother looking for another 2 weeks, maybe longer.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Very possible, that part of the state usually reports the first finds every year and seems to warm up the quickest.
It says he found a few micros on 3-17-09 in Allegan County.

I just checked one of the weather stations for that area and they
had almost 2 1/2 inches of rain from 3/7 to 3/10
and ground temps at 4 inch varied from a low of
46 to high of 58 that day.

I'd say the first *2009 Michigan Morels* have been found.
Just not the eatin size yet.

Just for comparison I just checked the ground temps in monroe for the same day.
It was 36 min and 44 max at 4 inch. wow
Southeast side always happens last for a reason I guess.


----------

